
US agency reaches 'holy grail' of battery storage sought by Elon Musk and Gates - ceejayoz
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/mar/03/us-agency-says-has-beaten-elon-musk-gates-to-holy-grail-battery-storage
======
bobwaycott
_The Guardian_ is one of those sources from whom I have come to expect fairly
solid reporting. This is a fluff piece with zero information. There is no
explanation of what this 'holy grail' of battery storage _is_ , how it works,
what it has achieved, etc. I read through the article twice, thinking I'd
somehow read too fast and missed the story.

It's nothing more than far too many words surrounding some quotes from ARPA-e
heads that provide nothing of substance.

~~~
bainsfather
Agreed. Don't waste your time on this article.

------
xutopia
Useless article. Everyone in the field makes promises of huge efficiency gains
and new processes that allow cheaper everything in energy.

This has zero details about the nature of these breakthroughs.

